# Any One else tried this?



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I Got Bored, so i took my dash apart and painted all the insterment bulbs blue. Its a softer color with a blueish tint (duh, right?) It Looks really cool. if you do this, be careful, i went straight to the parts store and bought 6 new bulbs and 500 degree engine paint so i knew it wouldnt heat up and melt or bust, when i tried to take the bulbs out of thier holders, 2 out of the 4 broke. So i had to pull the rest of the bulb out with Needlenose Pliers. It is a really cool color i would recommend doing it if your looking for a subtle 'Trick'.

Nissan clusters (at least mine) takes number 74 bulbs and i used ford blue engine paint.
Its a Good idea to use masking tape to cover the bare wires on the light bulb so you dont paint over them.

Sorry to turn this into a story, i just dont want anyone to have any suprises if they try and do this...


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

did this also before, but I replaced my dash lights with blue colored bulbs. It gave the numbers a bluish-white glow. But after I while I changed to indiglo gauges so I replaced the bulbs again


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Yea, Like i said, its a Very (verrrrry) subtle change, but you can tell its blueish. I thought it was creative, ive seen the colored bulbs but i never thought of doing it myself...


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

I was thinking about doing something like this, but I didn't know if it would work well. Anyone have any pictures, or could you even tell the difference in a picture?

What about painting the back of the gauge cluster blue so it shines through? Filling it in with a blue marker or transparent blue paint? I know practically nothing about cars, so forgive me if this is a stupid or impossible idea. Even tho I know so little, I'm not afraid to try things. That's a bad combination I guess.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

how about this, the 2000 sentra exalta here in the Philippines came out with this stock, sapphire starlight instrumental panel gauges

http://www.nissanmantrade.com/sta.htm


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

painting the back of the gauge cluster would give the same results as painting the bulbs. the whitish tint comes from the stock color used to paint the markings on the gauges, so in the light transferrence it would go from the white bulbs, to the blue back of the faces, to the white front of the faces, still giving it a subtle color. If you painted both the bulb and the back of the gauge face it would probably be a more predominant blue, but youre also losing some of the brightness in doing this because of the extra layer of paint the light has to pass through.

When i did the LED mod to my cluster I noticed my cluster bulbs already had a blue tinted sleeve covering each of the bulbs, not sure if this is stock on a 98 1.6 or not but the effect is minimal.

Best bet is to buy indiglo gauge faces. Speaking of which anyone know where I can get b14 1.6L gxe indiglo gauge faces? I've searched high and low, and cant find any for the 1.6L, even on ebay.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I replaced my stock lights with blue Led's that i got from www.autodynamic.com. I had them in for some time now and they still look the same as when i first put them in.









This is what they look like in the night. 

__________________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

Semper Fi, that looks great! Now I have to do that.  

I'm still trying to figure out why your link took me to a Dell website tho. Took off the last period and it worked.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks.

I dont know why that happened. But i get a lot of annoying pop ups when i go to my site.

___________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Red Wedges!!!!!*

I switched them to all red and painted the back of the hvac panel with a red candy paint to get the audi look and i love it.... It matches the explode head great!!!!!!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

why paint the bulbs? just get colored bulbs


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

My experience has been that both colored bulbs and painted bulbs fade _very_ quickly. I used to have a blue cluster, which looked awesome for about a month, until it faded to aqua-green-ish, which was far from satisfactory.

My best results in creating a blue bulb has been to take a Polarg hyperwhite 194 bulb and slide one of the stock blue 'condoms' over the top. It's a nice medium blue color and has lasted a very long time in my HVAC. If you get tired of blue, you can just slide the little 'condom' off and *boom*, it's bright white.


----------

